# Sonics @ Cavs - Game #22 - Dec 15th 7:30 PM



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*vs*









*Cleveland Cavaliers (13-8)* *vs.* *Seattle Supersonics (10-13)*

*Date:* Wednesday, December 15th, 2006 
*Where:* Quicken Loans Arena - Cleveland, OH
*TV:* FSOhio, NBA LP
*Radio:* WTAM 1100
*Time:* 7:30 PM - ET

















































*C:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (11)
*PF:* Drew Gooden (90)
*SF:* LeBron James (23)
*SG:* Larry Hughes (32)
*PG:* Eric Snow (20)
























































*C:* Nick Collison
*PF:* Chris Wilcox
*SF: * Rashard Lewis
*SG:* Damien Wilkins
*PG:* Luke Ridnour


*
Game Notes:*

- Sonics are a dangerous team even without Ray Allen. Cavs need to get off to a quick start and put this game away early with a tough back to back coming up.

- Ridnour/Watson should give Snow/DJ some trouble defensively, so Gibson *should* get some decent minutes in this game. 

- Hughes played well against Charlotte and needs to keep it going.

- Lebron has had a string of bad offensive games which is kind of unprecedented. Hopefully he can get it going tonight and catch his rhythym.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

This is definetly a winnable game. Luckaly ray allen is out. becuase he would def torch us.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

^ Where you been chkn? Haven't seen you post in awhile


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> This is definetly a winnable game. Luckaly ray allen is out. becuase he would def torch us.


Not sure about that. Allen is defintely the type of guy Hughes would matchup well against. I've kind of changed my mind about Larry lately. He IS a very good all around defender. He's just better at playing the passing lanes. But, he is a also good man defender.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The problem when we play teams like Seattle is if we start trying to trade baskets which we'll fail at doing. Need to keep this in the halfcourt, make Seattle shoot jumpers, don't get discouraged when they hit a few, and keep pounding it inside.

Also a key will be Lebron's D on Lewis. He kills Rashard on offense but we can't afford James to forget about Lewis on the perimeter as Rashard can have very explosive offensive games. Time for Lebron to reassert his dominance at teh SF position ala like he does to Paul Pierce.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think the key to this game is actually Larry on offense. If he's attacking, it will open up our offense so much more. We should be able to take this game, but we can't underestimate the Sonics without Allen.

They have a lot of athletes who can make plays, and we're very prone to underestimating our opponents when their best player is out.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

bulls blew em out, don't see any reason why the cavs shouldn't. of course that all rides on lebron and larry clicking.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> The problem when we play teams like Seattle is if we start trying to trade baskets which we'll fail at doing. Need to keep this in the halfcourt, make Seattle shoot jumpers, don't get discouraged when they hit a few, and keep pounding it inside.
> 
> Also a key will be Lebron's D on Lewis. He kills Rashard on offense but we can't afford James to forget about Lewis on the perimeter as Rashard can have very explosive offensive games. Time for Lebron to reassert his dominance at teh SF position ala like he does to Paul Pierce.


This is what happened @ Seattle last year. Lebron blew up for like 20 in the 1st qtr and gave up ~14 on the other end to Lewis on a bunch of 3's.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This is what happened @ Seattle last year. Lebron blew up for like 20 in the 1st qtr and gave up ~14 on the other end to Lewis on a bunch of 3's.


I remember that game: thought we were going to blow them out ater the first 5 minutes only to poop out. Lebron's D was less then stellar taht game against Lewis. Lewis is a good player and can score even against good D but James was way too lackadaisacal.

Reminds me I've been wondering does Mike Brown do anything to motivate Lebron before games: like show him video of Rashard blowing up, or articles all hyping Melo for MVP, etc


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Luckly, I will be able to watch this game live, cause one of the channel in Turkey is broadcasting it tonight. I could join to you this night and make some comments on the team, you know I could not have a chance to watch every game, just 4-5 games in a month. 

For tonight, I am expecting another easy win however, what I am curious about is that what we can do for against Orlando, New Jersey and Detroit for the upcoming week.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Did Fred just say Eric Snow is going to have his hands full with Rashard Lewis?!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I bet, Lewis has what...8 inches on him?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> I bet, Lewis has what...8 inches on him?


You're not kidding. If we put Snow on Rashard and he does a decent job, man I'm impressed.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Who the hell is Glyndiakis? Never heard of him


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

All right, off to a good start. Snow makes a good defensive play stripping the ball from Rashard early. 

Lebron hitting the boards early. I think he wants to have a good game tonight.

Timeout Sonics.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice start by the Cavs - Lebron again starts hot early. The last few games that long stretch sitting on the bench in the 2nd qtr has thrown him off, let's see if Brown makes an adjustment.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is that right?! 
Lebron with 4 rebounds and 3 assists already?!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This guy playing Center for the Sonics is pretty active


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bad sequence with a turnover and allowing Seattle to get several offensive rebounds.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

There goes that hot start lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry hitting his shots early. He looks good.

I do want him to start driving more, though. He's not a good enough shooter.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes looking a lot better tonight


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Does anyone else think Lebron isn't really getting the calls this year? 

He gets hammered with no call pretty often, it seems.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron tearing it up out there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is like a different player at the beginning of the game: this is how many games in a row he's looked like he's easily the best player in the game during the first quarter


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Larry hitting his shots early. He looks good.
> 
> I do want him to start driving more, though. He's not a good enough shooter.


Double edged sword. Larry starts driving he will prob get hurt again and we suck without him.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Brandname said:


> Does anyone else think Lebron isn't really getting the calls this year?
> 
> He gets hammered with no call pretty often, it seems.


To be honest, even when LeBron got more calls in the past, I still felt even back then LeBron wasn't getting his due. Even back then, LeBron's headband was being pulled over his face or completely knocked off his head and no call was made. Now my displeasure has only grown. I wasn't satisfied with the respect James got in the past and now it's even worse.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Nice start by the Cavs - Lebron again starts hot early. The last few games that long stretch sitting on the bench in the 2nd qtr has thrown him off, let's see if Brown makes an adjustment.


Yeah but if he doesn't sit him then, then Lebron will end up playing the whole game. Because you know he won't come out in the second half.

Looks like it's going to be another one of "those" games. Where we jump out early. Get lackadaisical and end up losing by 8-13 points.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah but if he doesn't sit him then, then Lebron will end up playing the whole game. Because you know he won't come out in the second half.
> 
> Looks like it's going to be another one of "those" games. Where we jump out early. Get lackadaisical and end up losing by 8-13 points.


That is what it's looking like. 

But I have faith we'll take this one tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is just razor sharp in all aspects right now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow. 

Is this the same team that played on Wednesday?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why is Lebron feeding the post to Marshall? That should be LBJ down on the block


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron is just razor sharp in all aspects right now.


Larry, too.

I think this is what we had in mind when we signed him. He just seems to make our team better even when he's not shooting well. He's having a very good game so far.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^For whatever reason this team is night and day with Larry Hughes.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That was a very athletic play by Larry, even if he fouled him.

Although with as well as we've been playing, it seems like we should have a double-digit lead.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron hasn't played this well in awhile...it's something to watch.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron and Larry are on fire. Just keep going to them.

Don't go to Marshall.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damn, Lebron shouldn't have been called for a foul there. That was incredible.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland scores 35 in their highest scoring quarter of the season. The Cavs have a 7 point lead (35-28).


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron with 13pts/5reb/5asst on 6/6 shooting in the first quarter. 

You simply can't play better than that.

Larry coming up huge for us as well.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why is Lebron feeding the post to Marshall? That should be LBJ down on the block


Marshall has to work inside out, not outside in. He's got a good game back to the basket. Gotta make him a threat.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Evidently, for this team, when it rains it pours.

The basket is an ocean right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Even Z seems a little bit sharper today...not sure what's gotten into this team but let's hope they keep it up.

Even Brown got Gibson in the game early..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Even Z is playing with confidence tonight.

EDIT - lol^


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well, in a game like this, we're eventually going to have to look a bit sharper on defense. Seattle is filled with good shooters and scorers, and we're not going to be able to pull away easily trying to win a shootout.

They keep hitting threes, and they're still in the game even though we're lights out. 

Let's put the clamps down defensively and decide this one early so we can rest up.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wait a minute. Why is Brown playing Snow/DJ/Gibson????


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Wait a minute. Why is Brown playing Snow/DJ/Gibson????


Personally, I don't understand why there ever has to be a time when we don't have either Larry or Lebron on the floor. 

We have 2 guys who can create their own offense. Why have both on the bench?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great defensive play by Varejao. Those are momentum changing plays he makes out there...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't know I've ever seen anyone as good at taking legitimate charges as well as Andy. 

Wow Larry. He looks incredible tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't envy the sonics tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Personally, I don't understand why there ever has to be a time when we don't have either Larry or Lebron on the floor.
> 
> We have 2 guys who can create their own offense. Why have both on the bench?


Getting minutes for Boobie.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Getting minutes for Boobie.


But that lineup doesn't work.

He does play well when Larry or Lebron are out there with him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron sets the tone for this whole team. When he comes to play (especially on D like this..) everybody follows.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Getting minutes for Boobie.


Play DJ/Gibson/Larry/AV/whoever then.

No need for Snow at all with the 2nd team - even Sasha could fill in @ SF better than Eric Snow...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> But that lineup doesn't work.
> 
> He does play well when Larry or Lebron are out there with him.


It seems to work tonight. The idea is to have Z out then as well and run the offense through the post more than you do with Hughes and Lebron.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Play DJ/Gibson/Larry/AV/whoever then.
> 
> No need for Snow at all with the 2nd team - even Sasha could fill in @ SF better than Eric Snow...


I agree. For some reason, Snow/Jones/Gibson just doesn't seem to work.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> No need for Snow at all with the 2nd team - even Sasha could fill in @ SF better than Eric Snow...


All complaints about the rotation begin and end with Snow. It's going to continue to be a problem until he gets dealt. He does too many things conservative coaches like Brown love.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron on D. The man could be a defensive monster if he did this every night.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Our defense is all over the place right now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> All complaints about the rotation begin and end with Snow. It's going to continue to be a problem until he gets dealt. He does too many things conservative coaches like Brown love.


I agree. It also doesn't help that he can't shoot at all.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great hustle play Larry.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

[STRIKE]22 assists on 27 field goals.[/STRIKE] EDIT - I think that stat was wrong. I'm not sure what the right number was.

This is the kind of potential our team has. When they play with energy and motivation like this, we can be the best team in the league.

I know we're playing against the lowly Sonics defense, but you can still tell that the movement and hustle is there. These guys are out there to win tonight.

Having Larry out there just makes us worlds better. I don't even know why (although it's pretty obvious tonight, the man is unstoppable).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^It's not so much Snow, as the the lineups Brown insists on playing him with. I'll never understand WHY HE PLAYS with guys like Z and Lebron who draw so many doubles. That's when you want guys like DJ/Gibson out there who keep teams honest.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I also noticed a concerted effort to _consistently_ get the ball down low to Z. He's played very well as a result and looks a lot more confident.

And he's getting at it on the defensive end, as well.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Anyone else just notice that the guys just look *happy* out there tonight, too? I mean, yeah, it is partially because they are winning.

But I really think it's a large part of the reason they're winning. They're having fun out there. They're talking to each other and communicating on defense. 

It will be a big test both to see how we come out in the second half and how we come out tomorrow on the back end of a back-to-back.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What was Drew doing there?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's amazing how Snow defends guys twice his size in the post.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> It's amazing how Snow defends guys twice his size in the post.


I think that and not turning the ball over are just about his only good assets.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think they're in the penalty already.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good sub by Mike Brown, Gooden was playing like a retard out there on both sides of the ball.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ick, we haven't scored yet.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs back in jumper mode. Where is the posting of LBJ?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry attacking the basket, excellent.


Man, Eric *is* a bulldog in the defensive post.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I liked the Z to Hughes connection on the baseline. I hope the Cavs keep this up and get to take most of the 4th quarter off.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry expecting the call, didn't get it. Anderson with the follow, goaltending.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gibson never plays with the guys he meshes best with


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice touch pass from Boobie (edit: back to back nice passes from Boobie )


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gibson showing us some stuff here. I love it.

And Sasha might be the 2nd best finisher on our team.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Now please, I want to know why Ira is getting minutes over Shannon Brown. If the game's not in reach, we might as well get him some in-game experience.

Seems like Brown is catering a bit to the veterans again.

Wait, WESLEY?! WTF, no excuse. Brown should be out there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Brandname said:


> Now please, I want to know why Ira is getting minutes over Shannon Brown. If the game's not in reach, we might as well get him some in-game experience.
> 
> Seems like Brown is catering a bit to the veterans again.
> 
> Wait, WESLEY?! WTF, no excuse. Brown should be out there.


Thanks for posting this. I was tempted to say something but figured I'd just stay quite. LOL


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well in Brown's defense, Shannon got a couple starts and didn't do much - Gibson got his chance and performed. 

I'd still rather see Brown out there than Wesley and Newble by far though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Newble is terrible. Hilarious that Brown matched him up against Wilcox too


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

remy23 said:


> Thanks for posting this. I was tempted to say something but figured I'd just stay quite. LOL


Yeah, I guess I say it at the risk of sounding like I'm complaining about everything.

But it would be nice to see our rookie get a chance to gain some confidence back.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

When it comes to garbage time, your production as a starter shouldn't factor into receiving minutes in a game in which victory as already been secured. So another reason would need to be given because that reason wouldn't hold up well. I think the reason given is veteran comfortability and veteran bias.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

"Looked like Dr. J" hahahaha


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Chalupa time courtesy of LeBron's finger roll.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I would get Larry Hughes out of this game. Not worth the injury risk, Gibson or DJ were fine.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Now please, I want to know why Ira is getting minutes over Shannon Brown. If the game's not in reach, we might as well get him some in-game experience.
> 
> Seems like Brown is catering a bit to the veterans again.
> 
> Wait, WESLEY?! WTF, no excuse. Brown should be out there.


Are you sure Shannon is on the active roster tonight?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I would get Larry Hughes out of this game. Not worth the injury risk, Gibson or DJ were fine.


Yeah, I think it'd be ok to take Lebron and Larry out again.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey it's little Mike Wilks, nice to see he's still in the league. 

AV with 13 boards and counting off the bench.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Are you sure Shannon is on the active roster tonight?


I saw Pollard and someone else in street clothes, so I figured he was. 

Frankly, Wesley shouldn't be on the active roster.

EDIT - who knows, maybe that other someone I saw was Brown.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Are you sure Shannon is on the active roster tonight?


Perhaps not. Maybe Ira Newble dominated in practice and somehow won that roster spot (though I highly doubt it - honestly, what in the hell is going on with that one?). Or David Wesley showed some major spunk in practice and got the nod over Brown as well (again, if that happened, what in the hell is going on?). Questions, questions.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I just don't think Brown is ready. And maybe the reason he fell to us was because better scouts knew he wouldn't be.

I could easily see the guy who we saw play, lose his roster spot to either Newble or Wesley.

Remember, Ira was pretty good in his atlanta days. He's athletic, he's strong, and he's a veteran.

And as for Wesley, it would come down to which of them were hitting their shots in practice.

Either way Shannon is not an important part of this team. He appears to be pulling a Luke Jackson.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 106, Seattle 84*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I just don't think Brown is ready. And maybe the reason he fell to us was because better scouts knew he wouldn't be.


If he isn't more ready than Ira Newble, then frankly the team needs to admit they drafted a bust with their 1st round pick and try to trade Brown. 



> I could easily see the guy who we saw play, lose his roster spot to either Newble or Wesley.


Lose a spot to Ira Newble? If that happens, you don't belong in the league (or at the very least, need to be demoted to the D-League full time and not return until it's over).



> Remember, Ira was pretty good in his atlanta days. He's athletic, he's strong, and he's a veteran.


And for his contract, it's a shame that the Atlanta Newble has never surfaced. As time goes by, we just realize that we'll never see that version of Ira.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs now sitting pretty with the #1 seed in the East.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We only shot 13 free throws in a blowout win. Amazing.

We would have beaten any team in the league tonight. We were just shooting too well.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This game was very encouraging. 

It gives me a lot of hope that we can be a very good team when healthy.

Again, I can't seem to overstate how much Hughes affects the team. He just seems to open up the offense and make huge plays on defense.

Hopefully this will get us on a roll and give us confidence for tomorrow.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> If he isn't more ready than Ira Newble, then frankly the team needs to admit they drafted a bust with their 1st round pick and try to trade Brown.


I agree. He was a waste of a pick. Especially when you already had Sasha Pavlovic.



> Lose a spot to Ira Newble? If that happens, you don't belong in the league (or at the very least, need to be demoted to the D-League full time and not return until it's over).


I am in agreement. I don't understand why they haven't sent Brown down to the NBDL this year. He's not helping the team at all, and his game needs a serious kick in the face. But we were slow to put Marty down there last year. I would not be shocked if Brown gets sent to the NBDL sometime in the coming months.



> And for his contract, it's a shame that the Atlanta Newble has never surfaced. As time goes by, we just realize that we'll never see that version of Ira.


That leg injury he had appears to have basically ended his career, I can't see anyone giving him a contract after this one. He basically hasn't played for two years now. He was an athlete, and now he's lost his athleticism. But I do think he's added a 3 point shot. So who knows.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

To be honest, I think the biggest thing Shannon is lacking in his game is confidence. He has a shaky handle, but his confidence is most lacking.

That's why I was hoping he could get some minutes tonight. We might see a significant improvement if he can gain some of his college confidence back in his game.


Also, does anyone else think we should put Eric Snow on Dwight Howard in the post tomorrow? lol


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I agree. He was a waste of a pick. Especially when you already had Sasha Pavlovic.


The whole Sasha/Luke situation had the team look at both players as potential trade bait, with Luke having no value and Sasha holding a higher value due having a slight level of intrigue. My feeling is that Brown was drafted with the dreamed up scenario of Luke/Sasha both being out of the picture. Of course, things don't always go as planned and Shannon could leave the picture before Sasha. However, that happening seems slightly less likely than the other way around.



> I am in agreement. I don't understand why they haven't sent Brown down to the NBDL this year. He's not helping the team at all, and his game needs a serious kick in the face. But we were slow to put Marty down there last year. I would not be shocked if Brown gets sent to the NBDL sometime in the coming months.


If from a completely unbiased approach, the Cleveland coaching staff concludes that Ira Newble and David Wesley are just pure and simple better basketball players than Shannon Brown, then I'll all for him going to the NBDL. But I'm not of the belief that without veteran bias and the comfort of routine and habit, that such a conclusion can be reached. At the very least, I see Shannon Brown as an equal to Ira Newble and David Wesley. And following that thought, I've very hard pressed to believe that he's not better than one them. 



> That leg injury he had appears to have basically ended his career, I can't see anyone giving him a contract after this one. He basically hasn't played for two years now. He was an athlete, and now he's lost his athleticism. But I do think he's added a 3 point shot. So who knows.


Ira has also showed up the last few years out of shape. Considering he's towards the end of the bench as is, he needs be razor sharp to make the best of whatever few opportunities he'll have to prove himself.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Missed the rest of the game. Good to see Larry bust out probably his best game since the season opener.

Only quibble: have to say I'm still a bit depressed Boobie only got 14 minutes while Snow put up 30 minutes: don't get that

Finally why aren't we pushing AV for sixth man of the year? The dude is nuts: 13 boards again tonight


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Finally why aren't we pushing AV for sixth man of the year? The dude is nuts: 13 boards again tonight


Because we don't want to drive up his price any more than it already is. :biggrin:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Because we don't want to drive up his price any more than it already is. :biggrin:


lol see my last post in the Cavs salary thread!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Missed the rest of the game. Good to see Larry bust out probably his best game since the season opener.
> 
> Only quibble: have to say I'm still a bit depressed Boobie only got 14 minutes while Snow put up 30 minutes: don't get that
> 
> Finally why aren't we pushing AV for sixth man of the year? The dude is nuts: 13 boards again tonight


Boobie is playing with the Snow/DJ backcourt half the time and never alongside Lebron/Larry/Z. He's being completely misused by Brown. 

Part of the problem is Snow and DJ are actually playing well, so he is the 3rd string PG on Brown's depth chart no matter what he does.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Boobie is playing with the Snow/DJ backcourt half the time and never alongside Lebron/Larry/Z. He's being completely misused by Brown.
> 
> Part of the problem is Snow and DJ are actually playing well, so he is the 3rd string PG on Brown's depth chart no matter what he does.


Yeah it's a shame the guy seems like a perfect fit for playing next two ballhogs like Larry and Lebron


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

c p 9 said:


> bulls blew em out, don't see any reason why the cavs shouldn't. of course that all rides on lebron and larry clicking.


good call cima.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I still get a chuckle out of how hard Boobie is pushing Damon and Eric. You can tell both guys are looking over their shoulder at the young rook. And now we're finally getting production out of Eric. I love when Eric bulldozes to tbe basket. I forgot he had that in his game the last two years.

Hopefully Mike and Boobie can keep the coals to his feet.


----------

